# How to make Racing Pigeon Rings



## ishae_clanx (Mar 13, 2011)

Guys im having problems on how to make my own pigeon rings? Can you share any ideas on how to make one. And can you please teach me what are the words and numbers should i be putting on the ring? i know its for identification purposes but i dont know the right words and numbers to put


----------



## BBpigeons (Mar 11, 2011)

i think u should put ur name or where your from and the year


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

ishae clanx ---What country you live?
Why you don't order/buy personlized rings?


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

I thought about doing this once. I figure it would take alot of work though. you can buy tubing in various metals and plastic, then you would have to use a dremel tool or rat tail file to smooth the inside after cutting the tubing. then would come stamping or etching. I figured its even cheaper to order them.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

sky tx said:


> ishae clanx ---What country you live?
> Why you don't order/buy personlized rings?


I agree, it's more easy to order personalized bands, you can easily obtain plexiglass personal bands of racing homer size from Foys.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Personal identity bands you probably can make it your own with either your name, phone number or location. One of our own attempted doing one:http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f5/homemade-pigeon-bands-26307.html

Other bands you have to order from a legal source because your home-made bands would not be allowed in the race.


----------



## ishae_clanx (Mar 13, 2011)

RodSD said:


> Personal identity bands you probably can make it your own with either your name, phone number or location. One of our own attempted doing one:http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f5/homemade-pigeon-bands-26307.html
> 
> Other bands you have to order from a legal source because your home-made bands would not be allowed in the race.


thanks bro..very nice idea....pinoy rocks!


----------

